# DOJ to Fund Police Training to deal with Vets



## fox1371 (Jan 27, 2012)

I can already tell you right now that I don't like this.  I believe it's going to draw a line between LEOs and Veterans.  Next thing you know, we're all going to be red dots on a map so that they know to bring extra guns to the party every time they respond to an incident involving a Veteran. 

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washin...police-training-combative-veterans/52794974/1



> WASHINGTON – The Justice Department is funding an unusual national training program to help police deal with an increasing number of volatile confrontations involving highly trained and often heavily armed combat veterans.


 
...I highly suggest you open the article and read all of it.  Then do some research on the individuals heading up the program.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 27, 2012)

I highly dislike the article's title.


----------



## Loki (Jan 27, 2012)

Check this one, vets mentioned as well. I think this article is much more disturbing;


Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf


----------



## Manolito (Jan 27, 2012)

This is where the administration wants to put anybody that doesn't live the socialist life style. Both articles are terrible. There are 556 people that run our country and pass the laws and they had better wake up and smell the coffee. Just as economics after 9-11 can not be taught from a book published in 2010 you can't run the country the liberal spend it if you don't have it mentality. I am worried for our country and where it could go if we keep doing these crazy things.
Not that it matters I will continue to treat all people with respect until they earn a different response and I am sure most police officers will try to do the same.
Anybody remember how they portrayed the returning vet from my era as a dope smoking crazy?
Bill


----------



## CDG (Jan 27, 2012)

Things are not heading in a good direction right now.  This sets an EXTREMELY dangerous precedent that could go very bad, very quickly.

​


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I mean really they don’t have to spend millions to train LEO’s to deal with me, simply talking to me without an attitude or “I’m the law” persona normally works well enough. Being a highly trained and heavily armed combat veteran, makes me no more a threat than the average citizen. Well unless someone is trying to hurt me or my family, then all bets are off.

In the words of Lil Jon, “Don’t start no shit, won’t be no shit”  Thats right I just quoted lil jon bitches...


----------



## CDG (Jan 27, 2012)

JAB said:


> I mean really they don’t have to spend millions to train LEO’s to deal with me, simply talking to me without an attitude or “I’m the law” persona normally works well enough.


 
Agree. I would have just clicked it, but I didn't want to intimate that I also agreed with the egregious forum abuse you committed by posting  a Lil' Jon quote.


----------



## Loki (Jan 27, 2012)

Training is already taking place through "Homeland security" grants. Sadly trends and levels of violence against police is on the rise. As well validations of preconceived notions of Political officials with agendas through isolated incidents continues to funnel money and efforts. Young Police officers with attitudes is the norm always has been. In the same way as young soldiers and Marines. Young males packed with energy and the righteous cause always tend to expand their wings farther then thier capability to fly. Not unlike the "Alligator mouth and a Humming bird ass". At the same time we are seeing an explosion of SWAT teams from every little, big agency and authority in the United States. Sadly our Police forces through external pressures are becoming more militant and equipped in a martial manner. This is also being driven through market forces, industry and profiteers. Then in combination our peace keepers hands are more tied to take action against offenders through civil litigation. This reminds me of some street thug trash saying to me "don't disrespect me bra...or I'll have to throw down with the homees." The typical response of the officer to that is "really" and then so it begins. If an officer abuses his authority the worst thing to do is start running your mouth "shut the fuck up!". Be nice, follow orders comply, take good mental notes, get an attorney and keep your trap shut. We need to speak out against those that act out or conduct themselves improperly and distance from them. But we also need to be part of the Political machine & system.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/11/army-vet-killed-by-police-had-ptsd-father-112111/
http://www.lvrj.com/news/police-shoot-kill-burglary-suspect-135434633.html




http://whitelocust.wordpress.com/20...ining-white-supremacists-for-coming-race-war/
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/justicelawlegislation/a/gangs.htm

General growth of SWAT in the USA related articles 
http://www.tysknews.com/Depts/The_Law/paramilitarism_in_police2.htm
http://www.refuseandresist.org/ndp/062297swat.html
http://www.economist.com/node/244420


----------



## CDG (Feb 8, 2012)

An Army reservist recently called a suicide hotline, was asked if he possessed a firearm, and responded in the affirmative. Apparently that was cue for the police to show up at 4AM and trash his house looking for weapons and explosives.

_A depressed Army reservist who made a phone call for help says dozens of police responded by surrounding his home and arresting him, vandalizing and _
_searching his place without a warrant, seizing his dog and killing his tropical fish. __Matthew Corrigan, who lives alone with his dog, sued the District of _
_Columbia in D.C. Federal Court. __Confronted with a massive police presence after his plea for help, Corrigan says, he denied officers permission to enter his _
_house, but they entered and trashed it anyway, saying, "I don't have time to play this constitutional bulls**t!" __Corrigan says the debacle started on Feb. 2, 2010._
_"Corrigan telephoned what he believed to be the 'Military's Emotional Support Hotline' because he was depressed and had not slept for several days," the complaint states. __"The number Corrigan called was in fact the National Suicide Hotline. When he stated that he was a veteran, he was asked if he had firearms, to which he said yes. He said nothing about being suicidal or using a firearm or threatening anyone. After a short conversation, Corrigan hung up, turned off the phone, took prescribed sleeping medication, and went to bed. __"At approximately 4 a.m. in the morning of Feb. 3, 2010, Corrigan awoke because he heard his name being called over a bullhorn. There were floodlights outside his front and back doors and an estimated 8 police officers in the back yard and 20 in the front yard. __"Corrigan turned on his phone and found that Officer Fischer of the 5th District was calling him, asking him to come out, which he did at about 4:50 a.m., locking the door behind him. He was handcuffed and put in the back of a SWAT truck. __"*When Officer John Doe I (upon information and belief, Officer John Doe I is Lieutenant Robert Glover) asked Corrigan for the key to his apartment, he informed the officer: 'There is no way I am giving you consent to enter my place.'* *Officer John Doe I stated: 'I don't have time to play this constitutional bullshit!'* and ordered that Officers John Does II-V, members of the Emergency Response Team (ERT), enter the apartment." (Parentheses in complaint)._

Here's the link to the full article: http://www.opposingviews.com/i/politics/thats-not-help-he-wanted


----------



## 18C4V (Feb 8, 2012)

The training is being taught now. I went to a class in 2010 for Law Enforcement in interacting with Veterans which was hosted by my agency. All of the students were like me...cops who have deployed and cops who are still serving. Most of the cops were senior NCO's in their perspective services. However, I was the highest ranking cop there....(Sergeant).

I wouldn't worry too much about it...it's not about calling in SWAT to do a high risk search warrant but for patrol cops being able to talk and interact with people who are veterans

I remember one call out for a barricaded suspect who was claimed to be a Vietnam Vet Marine Sniper. At that time I was a Sniper and the Tactical Command Post didn't need me and my sniper parter as SO's so they put us as ground arrest in front. The negotiater was a Vietnam Vet and me and my partner started howling with laughter. You see....the negotiater was Asian and so were me and my Sniper Partner, and all three of us were wearing black bdu's. I thought for sure the guy would have a flash back of seeing three Asian guys wearing black clothing armed with rifles......Anyway the negotiater started asking questions and it was clear to me and the negotiator that the fucker was lying about being a vet and the negotiator called him out on that. The guy gave up but all the former Marines who were at the critical incident had a few words with the poser before he was hauled off to jail.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 9, 2012)

My brother's neighbor filed (false) charges against my brother. SWAT showed up and damn near destroyed his house. Busted windows/ frames out, then turned the air conditioning full down.  Took him 72 hrs to get out.  

Sounds similar to what the SWAT team did here. 

Both SWAT Teams created a pool of hostile jurors, nice job folks.


----------

